# I just adore this picture!



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had to show it off. I love it. Poppy has awww this is bliss all over her little face.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg that picture is adorable.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww how cute is that...

Blob for you xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg that picture is adorable.


Thanks. I love them dearly!



scosha37 said:


> Awww how cute is that...
> 
> Blob for you xxx


Yay! Blobs for cuteness!! Thank you lots. x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

your right this is SO adoreable they are gorgeous cats


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aw! How utterly cute, can I have? PLEASE?!

:001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

mellowma said:


> I had to show it off. I love it. Poppy has awww this is bliss all over her little face.


OMG !!! so cute!! will blob u when it lets me xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats too cute.


----------



## amylou8 (Mar 3, 2009)

That is so adorable!!


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

This is amazingly cute! 
Gorgeous cats by the way!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Way too cute!!! What a lovely happy photo - just makes you SMILE!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

ellie8024 said:


> your right this is SO adoreable they are gorgeous cats


Isn't is just ? I love them so much, they way she has yet to be here a week and awww....



JessKeating said:


> Aw! How utterly cute, can I have? PLEASE?!
> 
> Sorry. no.  Thank you very much!
> :001_wub:





suzy93074 said:


> OMG !!! so cute!! will blob u when it lets me xx


Oh good more blobs I love blobsthank you ever so much!



Nicky09 said:


> Thats too cute.


It is isn't it ?



ChinaBlue said:


> Way too cute!!! What a lovely happy photo - just makes you SMILE!


It does doesn't it ?  I have is as my computer screen-saver! Too much cuteness. Gosh I love them so much!



Crocky said:


> This is amazingly cute!
> Gorgeous cats by the way!


Thank you, I know I am very very lucky!



amylou8 said:


> That is so adorable!!


Thank you.

Wow that was an amazing multi-quote. I will be *very *proud if it works!


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

It sounds like you love those cats and i can see why, they are so gorgeous.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

that is a lovely picture, they are both very very cute,xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks very much, oh yes I love them lot's they make me smile so much. 

The older one is in her element at the moment and is often her who initiates the playing, they are agreat fun to watch, even when they are tearing my furniture to shreds when they run around!  I have poppy on my knee at the moment and Misty behind me. They seem to love the computer chair. Like mother like pets! Ha!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> that is a lovely picture, they are both very very cute,xxx


Thank you 

Now take that silly avator off and put Smokey back on!  Just kidding. Sorry. Miss Moderator.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Is this the kitten you brought in or one of the litter?

Very cute.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww that is soooooo cute. Your two are georgeous.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Is this the kitten you brought in or one of the litter?
> 
> Very cute.


This is the new addition  They get on very well Misty is a lovely cat and just wants to mother Poppy.



tylow said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


I agree!!  Thank you.



JoWDC said:


> Awww that is soooooo cute. Your two are georgeous.


Thanks very much. I am so pleased they get along so well.


----------



## macro01 (Aug 8, 2009)

awww cute kitty >.<


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous pic - so cute :001_wub:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwwww cute!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I still adore this picture.  Thanks :001_wub:


----------

